# they did it!!!!!!!!!!! the



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

:rasp:











































4 rbp in 75g tank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

hey good for you sucks for me
can i borrow your female....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

worst thread ever


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> worst thread ever


 hahaha
get pics soon


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

i will i will...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im lost what the hell is this thread about!?!?!?


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

pic of the littel rbps


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

EHUDI7 said:


> pic of the littel rbps


 Oh ok, I guess I was just confused by all the random smilies.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

dont understand?????????????/


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

since this thread has no topic, i will start one!

Nasty typhoons avatar is the best avatar on Pfury, discuss


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WELL THIS THREAD ISN'T GOING ANYWHERE..

CLOSED


----------

